# Tv LG 42LE5500 sin señal HDMI



## Comet (Ago 22, 2016)

Hola!
Busco la manera correcta de reparar esta tarjeta de TV.
El problema que tiene es: las 4 entradas de HDMI no funcionan, es decir no ingresa ninguna señal de video ya sea de BD, PS4 o un decodificador de cable TV.

Buscando por la web, me topé con pocas soluciones, y una de ellos fue el más bizarro método, pero al parecer le funciono, al individuo y no solo a él, también a sus seguidores.




esto de hornear por 10 min. A 200°C podría resultar 2 cosas: que se malogre mas o que se arregle.

Que componente Uds. Resoldarian?


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 23, 2016)

Al menos, lo que puedo hacer por mi parte (como de costumbre), es pasarte el manual del service con todos los diagramas y demás, cosa de estar más orientando -si así hiciera falta-

Suerte con la cuestión


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ago 23, 2016)

No le he prestado mucha atención al esquemático pero creo que te toca resoldar IC100 si no me equivoco, no se si será un BGA u otro encapsulado más "fácil". Pero yo no la metería al horno.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 23, 2016)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Pero yo no la metería al horno.



A mí también, desde el principio me pareció una mala idea (mucho menos 10 m a 200 ºC, es una placa, no una barra de pan), aún cuando no estoy en el tema.
Más sabiendo, que no todo lo que anda en youtube es valioso.

Pues no, mejor enviarle el tv al tecnico de confianza, a arriesgarme a romperlo por idiota.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2016)

un poco de flux y pistola de aire caliente


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 23, 2016)

Que número tiene el chip controlador del HDMI? ICxxx que? No se distingue.



Revisando el documento que aporto hellfire4, en la página 34 viene la parte del HDMI, circuito IC8300/TDA19997.

Necesitas aplicar calor a las pistas del chip para descartar alguna parte mal soldada. Después, con un multimetro, verificar componentes activos asociados a esa área y luego energizar para verificar voltajes.

Eso sería el primer paso.


----------



## Comet (Ago 24, 2016)

Bueno
no les tome un buen acercamiento, pero esta imagen podría ayudar.



hellfire4

muchas gracias por los diagramas


----------



## Comet (Ago 30, 2016)

Bueno!
Antes de usar una pistola caliente o de calor, decidí 1ro, actualizar la Vs del software, a veces puede ser la solución, LG no ha actualizado este software desde hace más de 2 años, que lo deje.
Así que en estos días le echo mano de nuevo a mi TV y pondré más atención en el IC 8300.






Saludos.


----------



## Comet (May 6, 2018)

Hola

reabro este link que abrí hace 2 años.
veo que hay algunos foreros que han tenido el mismo problema que mi TV

Lamentablemente le resolde las patitas de este Micro que controla las entradas de HDMI  TDA19997hl/c1 y creo que no lo deje bien, pero creo que también estuvo recalentado, tal como les muestro en las fotos, que esta vez tome con una cámara de mayor resolución.

a demás comparto un vídeo de youtube  donde repara el punto mas especifico del problema.

Que opinan?


Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 6, 2018

Este es el micro-controlador para los HDMIs y luce como quemado    Que opinan Uds ?



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 6, 2018

Debería lucir así como esta imagen que copie del vídeo



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 6, 2018

dejo el enlace del video


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Con el procedimiento anterior se había solucionado el problema ?


----------



## Comet (May 8, 2018)

Bueno
No le metí al horno, pero si le pase la punta caliente a las patitas del IC del HDMI y no pasó nada.
Quizá tenga que hacer lo mismo con el IC principal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

Again !



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con el procedimiento anterior se había solucionado el problema ?


 


Comet dijo:


> Bueno
> No le metí al horno, pero si le pase la punta caliente a las patitas del IC del HDMI y no pasó nada.
> Quizá tenga que hacer lo mismo con el IC principal.


 
Le agregaste decapante y estaño nuevo ?


----------



## Comet (May 9, 2018)

solo decapante


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2018)

Hiciste una especie de Reflow que consiste en fundir el propio estaño con el agregado de calor y decapante , eso no es tan bueno y suele durar poco. Funciona mejor si le agregás decapante y también estaño de 60% y lo vas corriendo ida y vuelta entre las patas , luego debes ir corriéndolo hacia uno de los costados para eliminar el que quedó entre pistas.

También deberías hacerlo con el otro integrado.

Si lo  lográs hacer andar habrá que verificar cual es el que calienta y , o ponerle un disipador , o agragarle un ventilador 

Sería algo así cómo en éste video pero sin cambiar el integrado :


----------



## Comet (May 9, 2018)

Bueno
Así como el vídeo no lo he echo, ese trabajo esta mas completo y creo que yo debería hacerlo de ese modo.
cuando termine les daré mi resultado.

Saludos.


----------



## XoChe (Abr 28, 2019)

Hola a todos.

Con vuestro prermiso reabro este post. Yo creo que habría que observar como estan las soldaduras con un binocular, y en el caso de que esten bien, una solución sería cambiar el TDA19997. Tambien podría ser la cpu de la mainboard (los LG tienen estas "cositas"). En ese caso no merece mucho la pena pararse con ello.

También convendría revisar el voltaje del conector en el pin 18, para saber si estan presentes los 5v, así como tener en cuenta también las resistencias
del ejemplo (R603...R612) ya que estas resistencias son tipo fusible y si una de ellas se abre por protección perdemos la conexión con el dispositivo conectado. Aunque en el caso que nos ocupa, sería muy raro que esto ocurriera en todos los conectores HDMI.

Me ha llegado un 47LE5500 con la misma avería. Para la semana me pongo con el y os digo como me fue. Saludos.


----------



## Comet (Jun 6, 2020)

XoChe dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Con vuestro prermiso reabro este post. Yo creo que habría que observar como estan las soldaduras con un binocular, y en el caso de que esten bien, una solución sería cambiar el TDA19997. Tambien podría ser la cpu de la mainboard (los LG tienen estas "cositas"). En ese caso no merece mucho la pena pararse con ello.
> 
> ...





Hola

A qui reabriendo este tema



Como te fue Xoche?

Creo que desarmare de nuevo mi TV para volver a revisar otra vez, la ultima vez que intente arreglarlo, se me termino por malograrlo más.

A hora no reconoce los puertos de USB, pero a hi lo tengo guardado, me da pena botarlo.

Fue mi 1er TV plano y me gustaría revivirlo, para que sirva como un letrero a un que sea.



Saludos


----------



## garciacalvino (Mar 11, 2022)

Hola a todos, con vuestro permiso reabro este tema, tengo un Lg 42 LX 6500 2D que no me reconoce ninguna entrada, ni TDT, HDMI, las otras no he probado, todo el tiempo pone --sin señal-- he revisado los subfuentes de la placa y al menos en las bobinas todas tienen el voltaje correcto, que mas podria revisar?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 11, 2022)

Bueno, una opción burda, pero si se pierde la entrada HDMI y las RCA funcionan aún, se pueden usar con un conversor de Hdmi a Rca, justo como los tvs que carecen de HDMI. Las de salidas de rojo, verde y azul da mejor imagen que la que solo trae la amarilla, claro. Yo justo uso ese, anda muy bien, aunque no incluye el cable ni conector para alimentarlo, pero bueno, no cuesta mucho




Comet dijo:


> Hola
> 
> A qui reabriendo este tema
> 
> ...


Ya se, compra un aparato para hacer que el TV sea Smart, y tendra puertos usb de vuelta, diría que mejor que un conversor de HDMI a RCA, salvo que si haga falta y tendría nueva vida.
De preferencia, uno que incorpote teclado


----------



## garciacalvino (Mar 11, 2022)

Hola, el conversor este podia ser una buena idea, lo que pasa es que creo que lo utilizan con la entrada de antena asi que tendria que buscar otra solucion o intentar repararlo


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 11, 2022)

Ahh, yo le respondí al colega Comet (tarde, lamentablemente, al ver hace poco su mensaje), dado que comento que el TV sufrió más averias, perdiendo las entradas de USB, y pregunto que hacer para que su 1º  -y funcional- TV plano siga teniendo uso, por eso le propuse lo de usar un aparato para volverlo Smart, si es que las entradas de RCA aún funcionan. De esa forma también tendría puertos.




En un caso que ninguna entrada funciona (raro la verdad que todas esten fallando), habría que ver que es lo que pasa.
Esas son las salidas que tienen, si solo anduviese a traves del HDMI, haría falta como extra el conversor de HDMI a RCA.

Aca se puede ver como funciona ese conversor que decia.





						Como conectar un hdmi a un tv rca (tutorial)
					

Bueno, sigo usando mi antiguo, y algo achacoso TV de tubo de 32 Philips (que hace poco logré que un técnico le cambiase un capacitor que jorobaba la imagen :) ) y dado que no tiene puerto usb y tengo un reproductor de bluray que traje de España y si tiene, fue una manera de remediarlo, pero...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				






Aca una opción de youtube comenta que si todos los HDMI fallan y sin arreglo, se deberá de sustituir la principal placa.
Como siempre, hay que evaluar los costos y demás


----------

